# Use of pancake boxes



## Robert Ellenberg (Mar 14, 2010)

Can you use these for mounting light fixtures?  I know you can mount fixtures with closed backs and knockouts without a box but I have a location I need to mount a wall fixture on a solid wall.  I thought perhaps it is within code to use it since the canopy of the fixture gives soom room to make up the wire connections.  If not, how can you use a box with only 4.5 CI?


----------



## Mule (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Use of pancake boxes

Sorry no one has answered this....so I'll bump it back up and try to get a response.


----------



## raider1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Use of pancake boxes



			
				Robert Ellenberg said:
			
		

> Can you use these for mounting light fixtures?  I know you can mount fixtures with closed backs and knockouts without a box but I have a location I need to mount a wall fixture on a solid wall.  I thought perhaps it is within code to use it since the canopy of the fixture gives soom room to make up the wire connections.  If not, how can you use a box with only 4.5 CI?


Yes, a pancake box can be used to support a luminaire. If the luminaire canopy is marked with a volume you can use that volume in conjunction with the volume of the pancake box to meet the box fill requirements. (take a look at 314.16(A))

Chris


----------



## north star (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Use of pancake boxes

*The pancake type box [ PB ] will be ' surface ' mounted to a solid wall surface?     How will*

*the light fixture be attached to the PB?     Is the weight of the fixture a concern for the*

*structural capacity of the PB [ i.e. - will the PB actually support the weight of the fixture?  ],*

*or are there other means of support planned?    Just asking some prelim. questions...  *

*`08 NEC - Art. 314.23(A).*


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Mar 20, 2010)

Re: Use of pancake boxes

I intend to mount it flush (recessed 5/8" from wall surface) and screwed solidly through the back of the metal box into structure material behind it and then hang a lightweight fixture from a fixture bar that would be attached to the box.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: Use of pancake boxes

FWIW, I wouldn't have a problem with it...........


----------



## north star (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: Use of pancake boxes

*Is the wall that you want to mount this "pancake type" box non-combustible?*

*See Art. 314.20 [ `08 NEC ] for the limits on recessing the box.*


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: Use of pancake boxes

Yes, it is steel.  Thanks for the reference.


----------

